# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Услуги >  Дома и бани из бруса и по каркасным технологиям.

## Domavn

Строительная компания Валдайский мастер готова предложить Вам помощь в решении самых серьезных задач, связанных с проектированием, производством и строительством дачных домов из бруса, коттеджей, а также домов и бань по каркасной технологии. Наши цены вас приятно удивят! На сегодняшний день мы имеем широкий ассортимент проектов домов от экономичных дачных домов до загородных домов для постоянного проживания.
Обладая своей производственной базой, мы в кратчайшие сроки сможем построить дом или баню из бруса Вашей мечты! Если Вам нужен дом из профилированного бруса или баня под ключ, мы будем рады помочь Вам. 
Работаем по всей территории Республики Беларусь. Более подробную информацию, можно посмотреть на нашем сайте: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Контактный телефон: +7(960)-200-76-76
Скайп: domavn.ru
Почта: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

